# weaving floor looms & supplies (KC craigslist)



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/art/747455883.html

In case anyone should be interested in the area......... ad says: "Many nice floor looms and supplies, let me know if you would like to view or see more pics."


----------

